# TC3 or losi?



## Wedekind (Jan 2, 2005)

whats a good handleing and competitive car to get for carpet on-road?


----------



## willisj (Mar 1, 2005)

I run losi indoor onroad and offroad buggy.but its whatever you like.do you live in the 518 area?


----------



## Wedekind (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, I run up at racing city, pan car when ever i don't work and going to do off-road this summer at competiton. also the mini-z's some times


----------



## teamassociated (Feb 3, 2005)

go with the tc3


----------



## Shumacher 99 (Jan 7, 2004)

They are both good cars. either way. The Losi is a little tuffer when you smack pipe . but both perfom great. I think the Tc3 is a little easier to work on so either way


----------

